# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  دلیل استفاده از ریداکس در کنار ری اکت

## roya_django

سلام

من نو اموز در مبحث react و redux هستم . این طور که تا الان متوجه شدم کارایی redux اینه که یک سری action  و state تعریف می کنیم و به کامپوننت هایمان امکان دسترسی به
این action ها و state ها را می دهیم.

چیزی که از ان سر در نمی اورم این است که در خود react می توانستیم state و action تعریف کنیم حالا چه لزومی داره بیایم جای دیگه اینا رو تعریف کنیم و بیاییم به 
component های ری اکت connent  و dispatch کنیم؟

چه زمانی باید از ریداکس استفاده کرد؟ چرا باید کامپوننت های ری اکت را فقط مسئول نمایش بکنیم و داده ها را به redux بسپاریم؟

متشکرم

----------


## alirezabk2017

> سلام
> 
> من نو اموز در مبحث react و redux هستم . این طور که تا الان متوجه شدم کارایی redux اینه که یک سری action  و state تعریف می کنیم و به کامپوننت هایمان امکان دسترسی به
> این action ها و state ها را می دهیم.
> 
> چیزی که از ان سر در نمی اورم این است که در خود react می توانستیم state و action تعریف کنیم حالا چه لزومی داره بیایم جای دیگه اینا رو تعریف کنیم و بیاییم به 
> component های ری اکت connent  و dispatch کنیم؟
> 
> چه زمانی باید از ریداکس استفاده کرد؟ چرا باید کامپوننت های ری اکت را فقط مسئول نمایش بکنیم و داده ها را به redux بسپاریم؟
> ...


سلام من پیشنهاد میگنم دو ویدیو اول این دوره رو ببینید که رایگان هم هست تا بیشتر متوجه ماجرا بشید
https://bit.ly/2IBVq5S

----------

